# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی > حرفه ای: چاپ بارکد با استفاده از استیمول و لیبل پرینتر

## sajaaaaad

سلام خدمت اساتيد محترم
اول از همه اينكه من با سي شارپ و استيمول سافت كار ميكنم و اما سوال
.
دستگاه چاپ ليبل داخل شركت موجود هست، ليبل ها رو به صورت رووول ميگيره، اندازه هر ليبل 55 در 15 ميليمتره. و با يك فاصله خاص ازهم جدا شدن. محصولات درون شركت يك ساختار خاصي براي باركد دارن، باركد 14 رقمي ست واز حروف و اعداد تشكيل شده. و محصولات در هر روز با روز قبل باركدشون فرق ميكنه.
.
با فرض اينكه من باركدو در اوررم خودم. مثلا: S2Y01SH2650002 حالا دوستان راهنمايي كننين اينوچطور تبديل به باركد كنم.! (نمونه توليد باركد با عكسو ديدم، اگر امكانش هست نمونه توليد باركد با فونت رو بگيد) و بعد از توليد چطور با ليبل پرينتر چاپ كنم.؟
.
نمونه نرم افزاري كه من ديدم اينجوري نيست كه محيط گذارش گيري باز بشه و بعد از داخل اون پرينت بگيري، هم ميزني خودش شروع به چاپ ميكنه.! مثلا ميزني 50 خودش پنجاه تا ازون باركد مورد نظر چاپ ميكنه. بايد چطور كار كرد که خود استیمول چاپ کنه بارکدو.
.
باتشكر

----------


## sajaaaaad

کسی اطلاعاتی نداره.؟ راهنمایی کنید لطفا.. :گریه:  :ناراحت: 
البته یک بخشی از مشکلم حل شده، اینکه بارکدو هم تولید کنم حال سوال ایجاس چطور چاپ کنم.!؟ چطوی باید طراحیمو انجام بدم توی فضای به اون کوچیکی و اینکه چطور بدون نمایش استیمول با زدن دکمه پرینت شروع به چاپ مثلا 50 تا بارکد بکنه؟ 
.
لطفاً استادان رهنمایی کنن. با تشکر
دوستان اگر کسی فونت IDAutomationC128L رو داره بذاره دانلود کنم.

----------


## vb341

نرم افزار های مخصوص چاپ بارکد برای اینکار هست . اصولا برای حجم کار بالا از نرم افزار و یا دستگاههای بارکد پرینتر استفاده میکنم

----------


## sajaaaaad

خب اون برنامه رو هم بهرحال یک نفری نوشته دیگه.! از آسمون که نیومده.! و قطعا پاش بیوفته آدم میتونه دربیارش. منم الان تقریبا میشه گفت تا حدودی پیش رفتم ولی مشکل در چاپش دارم.
گذارشمو که طراحی میکنم، چه به صورت عمودی چه افقی.! موقع چاپ اشتباه میوفته.! 
.
منظورم اینکه: لیبل ها که افقی أن، بارکد عمودی چاپ میشه.! تیو طراحی جهتشو عوض کردم ولی بازم مشکل همچنان باقییست.! دوستان اگر اطلاعاتی دارن لطفاً بگن.
با تشکر.

----------


## sajaaaaad

دوستان عزیز کسی جوابی نداره.؟
.
حالا بقیه به هر جهت.، چطور میشه کاری کرد که استیمول بدون نشون دادن Preview شروع به چاپ کنه.؟ اینو حداقل بگید، فک کنید کلیه تنظیمات انجام شده و گذارش آمدس.! من نهایتاً میزنم show و گذارش نمایش داده میشه، حالا چکار باید کرد که مثلا پنجاه تا گذارش بدون نمایش تولید و چاپ بشه.
.
مثلا فک کنید من میخوام توی یک صفحه فقط یک کلمه چاپ کنم با یک شمارنده.! مثلا...
silver0001
silver0002
silver0003
......
...
چکار کنم بدون نمایش و بازدن یک دکمه به ترتیب شروع به چاپ کنه.
باتشکر

----------

